# beginners question! C02 and surface agitation and my filter!



## booleys1012 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I am new to aquascaping and just got my first tank up almost a week ago. I am using a very small tank (2.5 gallons) and have a question concerning my C02 setup and filter

I am using a Tetra Power10 Filter (it is turned on 24/7)
(http://www.tetra-fish.com/sites/tetrafish/catalog/productdetail.aspx?id=1276&cid=275)

and a CO2 Natural Plant System (it is always on)
(http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+8981&pcatid=8981)

I have read articles concerning "surface agitation" and it's affect on C02 levels. My filter is dumping water (almost waterfall style, no splashing) into my tank. Just in trying to decipher what the phrase "surface agitation" means based on the words, I'd say this is extreme surface agitation! Is this bad for my system? Am I wasting the C02 this way??


----------



## booleys1012 (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh, whoops... I forgot... here is a link to my journal so far if pictures might help describe my situation
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...294-my-first-tank-journal-slowly-failing.html


----------



## Carissa1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes, that does waste co2. But if you are using that exact system, it claims to be good for up to 20 gallons. You probably want to be wasting some in a small tank like that. You should get a drop checker before you add fish to make sure co2 levels aren't dangerously high. That's the best way to figure out if you need to reduce surface agitation or not. If it aint broke, don't fix it.


----------



## colonel mustard (Apr 21, 2007)

just a sujestion about that co2 kit:
the activator and stabiliser (with sugar ) don't actually produce that much co2 and are quite costly so i would recomend this
http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=164548


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Whatever you do with CO2 or not, you have to have some water surface movement for gas exchange if you have any fish in the aquarium.


----------

